# Wie kann ich meine eigenen/abonnierte Themen anzeigen?

## boospy

Hallo Leute, 

jetzt bin ich doch schon lange hier im Forum, aber ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden meine eigenen Themen, oder meine abonnierten Themen aufzulisten, das geht weder mit der Suche, noch finde ich einen Knopf hierfür, in den FAQs hab ich auch nichts gefunden. Bitte kann mir wer erklären wo man das findet. Oft gibt es alte Themen, wo ich dann ne Lösung finde, kann diese aber dann hier nie veröffentlichen weil ich den Beitrag dazu nicht mehr finden kann.

lg

boospy

----------

## Christian99

es kann durchaus sein, dass das gar nicht geht, weil die verwendete forensoftware heillos veraltet ist, es findet sich aber niemand, der das migrieren wollte (könnte?).

Was du machen kannst ist: auf dein profil gehen (nicht über den "Profil" link oben, da kommst du auf profil bearbeiten, sondern deinen namen unten irgendwo anklicken, wo er hinter beiträgen steht) und da gibts dann einen Link "Beiträge dieses Benutzers anzeigen" da findest du dann eine Übersicht über alle Beiträge, zwar nicht nach Threads sortiert sondern alle einzelnen Beiträge, aber was besseres kenn ich auch nicht.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> es kann durchaus sein, dass das gar nicht geht, weil die verwendete forensoftware heillos veraltet ist, es findet sich aber niemand, der das migrieren wollte (könnte?).

 

Wobei ich persönlich eher bezweifle das ein Update/Upgrade mit der Zeit einfacher wird.

Im Gegenteil, irgendwann könnte die Software so veraltet sein das der weitere Betrieb allein schon mehr Aufwand mit sich zieht als es ein Update/Upgrade je getan hätte. Und im hinblick auf die Sicherheit ist es vermutlich auch nicht sonderlich ratsam so weiter zu machen wie bisher.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Oct 31, 2014 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

naja, aber wenns keiner macht, hilft das alles was du sagst nix...

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute,

danke für die Antwort, das mit der Suchfunktion hab probiert, ist zwar nicht Astrein, aber geht. Das es mit dem Forum hier so schlecht steht wusste ich gar nicht. Sehr schade. Vor allem wenn man dann auf einem Punkt sein sollte wo man die Daten nicht mehr migrieren kann... das wäre dann echt nicht gut.

Die Mailbenachrichtigung funktioniert leider auch immer seltener. 

lg

boospy

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> naja, aber wenns keiner macht, hilft das alles was du sagst nix...

 

diese Diskussion ist sooooooooooooooooo alt.

----------

